# Aikshaw from 1870s



## di2315

I'm very interested in finding out any extra information about the following vessel:

DETAILS FOR SHIP AIKSHAW:

Number: 72922
Built: 1875, a sail barque
Builder: William Doxford & Sons
Built For: E. W. Dyson
Launched: Sunderland October 1875
Registered: Maryport 1875 (on west coast opposite side of UK from Sunderland)
Captain: Edward William Tyson (1875-1879)

My great-grandfather was a member of the crew on this ship on the voyage from London to Australia in 1878.

I would love to see a picture, get more details of the number of crew etc . . . any information would be welcomed.

Thanks for reading this post!


----------



## A.D.FROST

Hine Bros.(Holme Line) Maryport wk'd between Roca Blanca & Gorgi Point 24.12.91


----------



## di2315

Thanks for that extra detail! I've now discovered that there was a book written about the Hine Brothers - 'Hine Brothers of Maryport' by Robert Peel Vol 1.

I can't find a copy here in Australia; does anyone out there have a copy in their personal reference library?


----------



## wightspirit

Try this for more information: http://mightyseas.perso.sfr.fr/marhist/maryport/built_elsewhere/aikshaw.htm

Dave W


----------



## di2315

Thanks for that reference, Dave - every little bit helps! Di


----------



## wightspirit

Crew list for 1878 (and the years either side) is available here; http://www.***bria.gov.uk/archives/recordoffices/carec.asp. If you order a copy, quote the ship's official number, which was 72922.

Dave W


----------



## wightspirit

And here: 
http://www.plimsoll.org/resources/SCCLibraries/WreckReports/16170.asp?view=text
Dave W


----------

